# Career Development Events



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I am an FFA member at my high school. This past year I participated in the crops and livestock evaluation CDEs but I was wondering if there is a CDE where you evaluate goats. In Livestock Evaluation we had one class of Boer Does we judged, but that was it and they made the classes super easy. So, is there a CDE for evaluation of goats??? 
onder:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

There isn't one, and livestock is about the same here..we usually get one class of goats a district..I'd have to look but I cant remember any from state. You can however, do a proficiency on goat production.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

i would do my SAE as goat production but i only have one goat. to me goat production is having more than one goat. i can't show my doe either because my mom doesn't want her bred or scrapie tagged. therefore she is just a pet. oh well, thanks for the help.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, its kind of hard with just one goat..ours only need a scrapie tag if they are from out of state or something like that? As long as they have a tattoo to id them..


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

By 2 years of age they have to of kidded or show signs of pregnancy in order to show. my goat isn't registered so I can't tattoo her either. I almost wish she was a dairy goat because then I caused just have her retinas scanned and that would be enough ID to show her. then we would still run in with the being bred by 2 yrs old though. UGH!!! I just wish they would let kids who have pet goats just show in showmanship. To show in showmanship the goat must be shown in its age appropriate class first though.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry  Are you talking about showing in 4h? We don't have urles like that & you can tattoo unregistered animals


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would LOVE to show in 4-h! But again because my restrictions i can't. 

How do you tattoo an unregistered animal? Don't you have to have a number or something that stands for your herd? Then, isn't there a letter and number that goes with the goat???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You just decide what you want and the vet or breeder will do it for you, it just doesnt go towards registration papers. Sophie is tattooed and isnt registered


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

your welcome!


----------

